# Bombay Hook National Wildlife Refuge - DE



## lvcrtrs (Mar 23, 2010)

Tried to make use of the nice weather on Sunday before the clouds and rain returned. Never been here before. Long ride for us, 1 1/2 hours each way. Not so much going on, but they say mid-April the Spring critter start the big return. Saw a few things and need help with one ID. I think I had the CPL on most of the time. It really worked for the fish shots. All with the 70-300. Some are really big crops.

1. Anyone know?







2. Tree Swallows? Closest thing I could find on the web.






3. Red winged blackbird






4. GBH in flight






5. GBH






6.






7. We could hear and see splashing out in the marsh. Figured it was fish. They must be in some really shallow areas when do that.





8. Again, don't know what kind of fish, but at these control gates that let water in/out the marshes from the DE bay were tons of fish. The water was coming out and they were all going against it.


----------



## MHarvey (Mar 23, 2010)

First one is a yellow legs I dont know if its greater or lesser, #2 is tree swallows like you thought. Good shots, i like the composition in 5.


----------



## EricD (Mar 23, 2010)

MHarvey said:


> First one is a yellow legs I dont know if its greater or lesser, #2 is tree swallows like you thought. Good shots, i like the composition in 5.



I agree with MHarvey on the bird I.D's

Nice set!!!


----------



## prabh (Mar 23, 2010)

Great Shots especially the last one


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I have yet to capture a Trees Swallow....in flight or perching. Nice job.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 23, 2010)

Mharvey, Eric, Prabh, HikinMike
Thanks for the replys and ID help. I love when you all help me and then I get to look up the critter on the web to find out more.
Greater Yellowlegs, Identification, All About Birds - Cornell Lab of Ornithology


----------



## scubabear6 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice shots. the fish look like carp from what I can see of them.


----------



## JAFO28 (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice shots. If its not too far for you Edwin B. Forsythe NWR near Atlantic City NJ has some great stuff too. I've been there twice and plan on going back again soon.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 25, 2010)

scubbabear - you're right, I had called the refuge and asked them and they had said carp!
Jafo - I wrote down your info on EBF NWR.  I always have a "summer things to do" file to go to for weekends so I really appreciate the info.


----------



## billygoat (Mar 25, 2010)

Man, that many carp on the refuge is a huge problem. . .wonder why they aren't attempting to get rid of them??  Maybe they are, but damn. . .Nice pics by the way. . .


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 25, 2010)

billygoat, don't know. I've seen some GBHs take down some big fish but they would need a lot of GBHs.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/168330-what-catch.html


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 25, 2010)

I love the second egret shot, but this photo is very nice and unique. Very nice capture!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks bplarge, these are the ones that make me astounded at the 70-300. I couldn't believe I could actually see detail in the flying bugs. One other time it grabbed on to a spider in all but darkness and did well. But being greedy I really can't wait for someone to post some pics and reviews on the Sigma 50-500 OS. That extra distance would really come in handy a lot of times.


----------

